# botox injection to hands for hyperhidrosis



## JesseL (Jan 5, 2015)

Do I use only CPT 64999 for both hands?

Or 

Do I use 64999 line item 1 and 64999-59 on line item 2?

Thanks


----------



## pmissall (Jan 5, 2015)

*pmissall*

In my opinion I think it should be 64999 with modifier 50 for bilateral, one line


----------



## JesseL (Jan 5, 2015)

pmissall said:


> In my opinion I think it should be 64999 with modifier 50 for bilateral, one line



the 64653 and 64650 has bilateral surgical indicators as "0" under medicare fee schedule look up, so I think that means we wouldn't get paid extra for it if we use that modifier.. I figure 64999 has the same surgical indicator,


----------



## CatchTheWind (Jan 6, 2015)

We researched this some time back and found that you bill just the 64999 with no modifier for bilateral.


----------

